# Complete newbie..need advice and a grinder!



## Umar (Jul 26, 2015)

For the past 2 years I've been using a Tassimo machine which uses pods. I decided it was time to move on from the pods and get a proper espresso machine so I got myself a Gaggia Classic.

At the moment I'm just using the basic equipment that comes with the Classic and also using pre-ground coffee. I do want to get a grinder but have no idea what to look for. I thought I'd be able to pick one up for £20-£30 so was very surprised when I seen them for £200+! (I'm a complete newbie to all this) I've tried researching but feeling a little bit lost.

I don't think I can afford one at that price at the moment

Can anyone recommend a decent grinder that's reasonably priced (maybe around £100) and maybe things I need to look for when buying one.

Any advise or help would be greatly appreciated. I really want to make the most of my Classic and produce some excellent coffee to enjoy but I do have a tight budget at the moment.

Also any advise on making the most of what I'm using at the moment? (pre-ground coffee and standard Classic equipment)


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Rhys has something for sale but you will have to travel to York to collect.

Ian


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Check out that Graef on Amazon.de - is about £85.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

jonc said:


> Check out that Graef on Amazon.de - is about £85.


Link here: http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B00CS2DAEG/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1438255255&sr=8-1&pi=AC_SY200_QL40&keywords=graef+kaffeem%C3%BChle&dpPl=1&dpID=31WMaCP4lCL&ref=plSrch

As jonc said, it's about £85 shipped.


----------



## AL1968 (May 3, 2015)

I think you'll notice a world of difference between freshly ground coffee and pre ground. You could always use a hand grinder (Hario) untill able to afford a decent electric burr grinder. I had the same dilemma when starting out and eventually decided on a Eureka Mignon partly to appease my wife as aesthetically it looks great in the kitchen and works really well. I was collecting old DE razors and straight razors but sold a load of them to finance my purchase of a Rocket R58. Some of the old Gillette's sell for over £200!!


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 18, 2014)

I'd suggest ditching the pressurized basket for a normal basket and a grinder for £100? I'd suggest a hand grinder a rhino would only be around £30 and world be fine with a classic

Also fresh beans is a must


----------



## noelweston (Oct 7, 2012)

Shameless self-promotion: due to apathy on my part, my previous grinder is still for sale:

http:// coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?23892-FS-Brasilia-Rossi-RR45-grinder-�125-00

I also have a classic, and over time went from pre ground coffee through a blade grinder, cheap burr grinder, MC2, then this grinder, with massive improvements in the coffee each time. This grinder is only for sale because I got a chance to get the in demand version.

You haven't said where you are, but I'm open to offers on the grinder and happy to look at postage / delivery / collection options...


----------



## CFGallen (Aug 13, 2015)

Umar said:


> For the past 2 years I've been using a Tassimo machine which uses pods. I decided it was time to move on from the pods and get a proper espresso machine so I got myself a Gaggia Classic.
> 
> At the moment I'm just using the basic equipment that comes with the Classic and also using pre-ground coffee. I do want to get a grinder but have no idea what to look for. I thought I'd be able to pick one up for £20-£30 so was very surprised when I seen them for £200+! (I'm a complete newbie to all this) I've tried researching but feeling a little bit lost.
> 
> ...


Hw did you get on with the grinder?


----------



## Umar (Jul 26, 2015)

I eventually got myself a hand grinder (Hario Porlex) as I just couldn't afford an electric. It's a very decent grinder, very easy to use. I was pleasantly surprised with it seeing as it only cost me £20. It took quite a few attempts to get the settings right - I'm worried about moving the little cog wheel again just in case it takes me forever to get it right again!


----------



## Riz (Oct 19, 2015)

Hi new member here. Recently got into home espresso. Spent a few weeks with a delonghi and now in process of getting a gaggia classic. Needed advice on a grinder, specifically whether to go for a LA spaziale w/Doser or a mazzer. Only problem is I don't know what model mazzer it is. I've got a pic of it but not sure how to out it up here. Any ideas about which grinder to go for?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I've had 2 Mazzer so I'm biased. Great grinders but need modding for single dosing.


----------



## Riz (Oct 19, 2015)

Modding for single dosing? Sounds interesting; any threads you can point me to for an insight?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Have a look at these

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=24588


----------



## Riz (Oct 19, 2015)

Thank you for that eye opener. Much appreciated.


----------

